# Jupiters Jones Zuckerwasser



## Caps-lock (18. März 2014)

Moin Leute,

vielleicht eine untypische Frage.
In Zuckerwasser von Jupiter Jones kommen eine Menge Filme und Serien vor. Die meisten kann ich auch zuordnen.
Weiß jemand rein zufällig aus welchem Film das Raumschiff ziemlich am Anfang im Video kommt (oder ob es aus dem FIlm kommt?)
Irgendwie klingelt beim dem Raumschiff was...

Grüße,

Caps


----------



## bkeleanor (18. März 2014)

Hallo

Kannst du mal einen video link bereitsstellen oder ein bild von besagtem raumschiff?


----------



## lisa-m (20. März 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinkt das Video dazu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQBOQyTYRg&hd=1&t=59s


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2014)

Das sieht aus wie "Comet", das Raumschiff auf Captain Future.


----------

